# Frags...



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Teddy weighs 8.8pounds... about 4KG i think on my hoomin scales but you can feel every bone and he has no muscle, he's all coat! What do you think he should weigh?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

if he is all bone and skin id say once you build him up he will be approx 12lb  
frenchies at adult age are about 10-14lb and as he has a nice broad head theres no reason the rest of him wont follow once built up.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how old is teddy is he fully grown?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

The lady said he is two years old. Im trying to get some weight on him before he's castrated, he's very very hungry alot!!!! He hasnt had any hay so has missed alot of bulk in his diet, he loves it now though! He's very skinny and lanky under his coat, he's all feet, head and huge coat!

Am giving him porridge which he loves, he sticks his whole head in the bowl


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Crofty have your horses got barley rings? rabbits love them and there good for building up, my lot have them. 
not too many tho just 1 a day


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Crofty have your horses got barley rings? rabbits love them and there good for building up, my lot have them.
> not too many tho just 1 a day


No they dont but i could get some


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Got loads here if, you want some send me yr addy.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Got loads here if, you want some send me yr addy.


Oh yeh that would be great thanks, will pm you xx


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

only one barley ring a day?! are they really high in fat? 
I think i need to re-consider how many I feed my two


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL they can cause obese rabbits if over fed, they are for putting weight on skin and bone horse and work very quick so should only be fed as a treat to a healthy weight rabbit


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh and crofty i should of said feed him in the morning half his pellet and evening, he wont get fat if he is running around alot, he just needs to bulk up as fat turns to muscle


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Oh and crofty i should of said feed him in the morning half his pellet and evening, he wont get fat if he is running around alot, he just needs to bulk up as fat turns to muscle


Ok will do, thanks


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

mine get a hand full of barley rings a day in the morning and feed in the evening xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> mine get a hand full of barley rings a day in the morning and feed in the evening xx


Mine get more than 1 but i didnt want to over feed a pet forum lol and have loads of obese rabbits  
smaller rabbits shouldnt really have these should they?
1 thing i have to watch for is upset tummy with these as thats what caused clover to lose weight as i overfed them lol


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

frags said:


> Mine get more than 1 but i didnt want to over feed a pet forum lol and have loads of obese rabbits
> smaller rabbits shouldnt really have these should they?
> 1 thing i have to watch for is upset tummy with these as thats what caused clover to lose weight as i overfed them lol


you should fo felt the weights of the frenchies at the lincoln show! OMG fatties makes mine all feel light ! only my adult frenchie get a handful - not talking man hands lol prob about 15 rings english lop adults get about 8 and babies one or 2 over 10 weeks they get about 8 - your merlin loves them lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> you should fo felt the weights of the frenchies at the lincoln show! OMG fatties makes mine all feel light ! only my adult frenchie get a handful - not talking man hands lol prob about 15 rings english lop adults get about 8 and babies one or 2 over 10 weeks they get about 8 - your merlin loves them lol


Anne said he loves them, which is good as i got sh1t loads here lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Where can you buy these barley rings from?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Horse feed place


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Frags, are these things small round and brown? The breeder of my frenchie gave me some for him along with a fruity mix musilli is this the best thing for a growing baby? (I will get some pics together soon-if he keeps still long enough )


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ty-bo said:


> Frags, are these things small round and brown? The breeder of my frenchie gave me some for him along with a fruity mix musilli is this the best thing for a growing baby? (I will get some pics together soon-if he keeps still long enough )


Yeah with a hole in them like a small hard donut  they are good for growing french that need to build up size.
I think giants need a boost to get to size.


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

frags said:


> Yeah with a hole in them like a small hard donut  they are good for growing french that need to build up size.
> I think giants need a boost to get to size.


Thats the ones!  Ill check the local pet shop tomorrow when I get some bits for Teddy!

Whats the best food for a growing frenchie? coz the musilli he just picks the tasty stuff out then poos on the rest


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ty-bo said:


> Thats the ones!  Ill check the local pet shop tomorrow when I get some bits for Teddy!
> 
> Whats the best food for a growing frenchie? coz the musilli he just picks the tasty stuff out then poos on the rest


A growing frenchie? ANYTHING HE WILL EAT lol basicly when they are young they eat eat and eat and thrive at a young age.
carrots and brown bread is good too and dry weetabix


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

frags said:


> A growing frenchie? ANYTHING HE WILL EAT lol basicly when they are young they eat eat and eat and thrive at a young age.
> carrots and brown bread is good too and dry weetabix


Ooh, going to give him some weetabix in a bit, we only have white bread at the mo so none of that! Will give him a tiny bit of carrot in the morning and increase it slowly.

How many barley rings should he be having? I was giving him 5-8 a day before he ran out...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ty-bo said:


> Ooh, going to give him some weetabix in a bit, we only have white bread at the mo so none of that! Will give him a tiny bit of carrot in the morning and increase it slowly.
> 
> How many barley rings should he be having? I was giving him 5-8 a day before he ran out...


 wow he eats that many without getting upset tummy lol i dunno i put in about 5 for 3 babies


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

frags said:


> wow he eats that many without getting upset tummy lol i dunno i put in about 5 for 3 babies


Oops, a few too many then  No, he didnt get a bad tummy thank goodness. He nearly ripped my hand off when he smelt the carrot lol and he is now tucking into his weetabix


----------

